# Australian Classical Music JUST SUCKS



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Just to continue on from the deleted thread, picking up an interesting issue of the lamington down under where people drink beer, barbecue every meal and get mail by kangaroo.






From a country which is more desert, both geographically ands culturally, than an actual nation.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah okay... sorry but going to learn more from this thread. Joan Sutherland is A1 sauce, that's for sure.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Australia's Peter Sculthorpe died last year. RIP Peter. Here's his Memento Mori, an answer to Rach's Isle of the Dead, a slow sail past Easter Island and its statues. You want Dies Irae? We'll give you Dies Irae.






Not a didgeridoo in sight here.


----------



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

Perhaps. But we Aussies can be proud of AC/DC and Kylie Minogue.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tricky Fish said:


> Perhaps. But we Aussies can be proud of AC/DC and Kylie Minogue.


Now Kylie... that's a name I am proud to have in my CD collection. She is very upbeat and lifting to the soul.

Still hopefully we can have more talk about classical composers from the country in question.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm Australian and the only music I listen to from here is Nick Cave.


----------



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

My earlier post was in jest of course.

As a guitarist, I recommend Richard Charlton for classical guitar composition.

And also on guitar, albeit non-classical steel string, Tommy Emmanuel has some nice composition on his albums. His compositions are often overlooked because of his virtuosity.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Tricky Fish said:


> My earlier post was in jest of course.
> 
> As a guitarist, I recommend Richard Charlton for classical guitar composition.
> 
> And also on guitar, albeit non-classical steel string, Tommy Emmanuel has some nice composition on his albums. His compositions are often overlooked because of his virtuosity.


Charlton has some 'nice' sounding pieces, but nothing beats Threnody to the Victims of Chernobyl!
I'm more of a Houghton fan.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

Brett Dean, while perhaps not on the same level of forging new ground as Richard Barrett, Mark Andre, Francisco Lopez, etc, is certainly one of the more exciting composers at work today.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*John Antill's* Corroboree is a very fine work. But have you given these works a try?
*Edgar Bainton's* Second Symphony, Piano Concerto (Concerto fantasia), Epithalamion.
*Eugene Goossens'* Two Symphonies, Phantasy Concerto, Oboe Concerto.
*Hubert Clifford's* Kentish Suite & Symphony.
*Percy Grainger's* various piano works, etc.

Australian music does not suck at all, but definitely under-represented, under-recorded, and mostly unknown. But sample any or all of them and you'll see how well they stand up to some of the great examples of Anglo-British music courtesy of say, Elgar, Bax, Walton, Vaughan-Williams, Moeran.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Chad Morgan kinda sucks.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I like the music by Composerofavantgarde.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know...

I think John Psathas is pretty darn good.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Evidently sucking is appreciated in some strange quarters.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Alfred Hill, born in Melbourne in 1869, has some very beautiful symphonies in his oeuvre. Recently I've been following the music of Carl Vine, born 8 October 1954 in Perth, and recommend his symphonies and various concertos. Too, Ross Edwards, born 23 December 1943 in Sydney, is well worth exploring. I favor his concertos, especially one for the guitar; but the fanciful "Marimba Dances" are a delight.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Someone mentioned guitarist... Tommy Emmanuel anyone?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*The music may sucks but you brought us the most glorious voice ever lived: 
*


*Dame Joan Sutherland.*


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I adore Grainger and even more Sculthorpe.


----------



## Hagrid (Apr 27, 2015)

The only Australian composer I know of is Percy Grainger. His own music aside, he did an awful lot to help preserve English folk music, and for that he has my infinite respect.


----------

